# Delivery of Tug Avongarth



## Eurosailor

Good day and hellow forum.

I have been asked to deliver the ex Svitzer Tug Avongarth from the UK to Indonesia via South Africa,
Master BRIT Mate Brit Chief Brit and six Indonesians,
This will be a hand steering job and near 12000 miles and according to the spec i have downloaded she only has a fuel capacity of 30 tonnes, pot 17 tonnes and six berths.
Just wondering if anyone has experince of this vessel and you opinions on this voyage.

Eurosailor.


----------



## vincent simmonds

dont go


----------



## Landi

Your gonna need a bigger boat.

Have you done this type of delivery job before? 

Small boat, big oceans.

Ian.


----------



## Gareth Jones

Why via S. Africa ? surely cheaper and quicker via suez ?


----------



## james killen

I think you should seriously consider your options - everything seems wrong!
What is: daily fuel consumption, endurance of the vessel, food capacity etc.
Do you intend using rags to mop up the last bucketful of fuel at the end of each leg of the voyage?

Indonesian crew - who maybe have a different outlook on being together in restricted acccommodation - will the probability of cultural clash(es) be acceptable? 
What do the regulations say about bunks/lifesaving gear?
All that sort of thing would induce me to go look elsewhere for my fun.

If you do take her - good luck.
You'l need it!

Regards,
Jim Killen
ex ocean tugmaster.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Gareth Jones said:


> Why via S. Africa ? surely cheaper and quicker via suez ?


It is certainly shorter, but whether it is quicker is somewhat dependent on the Somali pirates. A small tug with relatively low speed and very low freeboard would not stand a chance in the Gulf of Aden or the Indian Ocean, if she attracted the attention of the pirates.


----------



## Eurosailor

Landi said:


> Your gonna need a bigger boat.
> 
> Have you done this type of delivery job before?
> 
> Small boat, big oceans.
> 
> Ian.


Yes many times.


----------



## BR_Reef

Hope you have a taste for nasi goreng.


----------



## Eurosailor

*Avongarth Delivery*



james killen said:


> I think you should seriously consider your options - everything seems wrong!
> What is: daily fuel consumption, endurance of the vessel, food capacity etc.
> Do you intend using rags to mop up the last bucketful of fuel at the end of each leg of the voyage?
> 
> Indonesian crew - who maybe have a different outlook on being together in restricted acccommodation - will the probability of cultural clash(es) be acceptable?
> What do the regulations say about bunks/lifesaving gear?
> All that sort of thing would induce me to go look elsewhere for my fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day Jim and thank's for your input
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all good points you raise
> 
> 
> 
> 1 daily fuel consumption @ 100% 6 tonnes per day,was told a capacity of 60 tonnes however on vessel spec states 30 tonnes.
> 
> 2 Food capacity = not enough
> 
> 3 Indonesian crew: sailed many times with Indonesians and i find them competent well mannered and clean ( larger vessels ) mostly Muslim occasional Christian can be difficult with this mix.
> 
> 4 Accommodation / Safety ? MCA have their reservations on that particular aspect,must pass UK regulations or will not be allowed to sail,
> 
> 5 Presently changing flag to St Vincent and the Grenadines.
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting owners rep to call me, i don;t think i will be going..
> 
> 
> 
> Eurosailor


----------



## tony Allard

*what does avongarth look like*

Hello. who made avongarth and who used to own her.
Is she only for harbor work isn't she up to rough seas.


----------



## jaigee

Looks like she is already re-registered/renamed. Also some info, she is a harbour tug with little freeboard by the look of it.

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo-1063023-Pacific+Castor+(ex+Avongarth)

http://clydesights.com/2009/02/avongarth.html


----------



## Landi

Eurosailor said:


> Yes many times.


Well, so you know and understand the space restrictions, the photos I have seen of her show a good sized tug, as folks have pointed out the pirate risk is ever present both in the Indian Ocean and around Singapore.

If they are planning to carry any fuel on deck in drums I would be a little cir***spect, OK if its a reserve, but not to use it as a necessity for getting from A to B. So short passages, you will need too, so you can keep topping up on water.

I guess a job is a job, and if the pay is right.

If you do go for it, were listening on channel 16!


Ian


----------



## Cobbydale

1980 IWASHIMA MARU, 1991 AVONGARTH

Registered: IMO 8004507 /(JPN)ON 122168 /(GBR)ON 720037
189 GRT, 56 NRT, L32,07m(28,50), B9,20m(8,20), D2,501m(3,60)
2 Z-peller, 2x 4tew 6cyl Niigata type 6L25BX, 2600bhp-1912kW total, sp 11kn, bp 35t

AVONGARTH
1980 -19/04: Launched by "Kanagawa Zosen" at Kobe (JPN) (YN 210)
1980 -17/06: delivered to "Naigai Unyu K.K." at Kobe (JPN)
(JPN flag, regd Kure, ON 122168, c/s JK4211)
1990 -19/11: To "Cory Ship Towage Ltd" at London (GBR)
1991 -09/02: arrived at Southampton, shipped on the 'Project Arabia', towed to Avonmouth (GBR)
1991 -xx/03: dry-docked at Sharpness, registered at Bristol (GBR), renamed AVONGARTH
(GBR flag, regd Bristol, ON 720037, c/s MNLT3, 241 GRT, 72 NRT)
2000: To "Svitzer Marine Ltd" at Middlesbrough (GBR)
2005: still in service
Info from Piet Van Damm on TugTalk


----------



## Cobbydale

*Avongarth*

Small tug for a big ocean.


----------



## Eurosailor

Cobbydale said:


> 1980 IWASHIMA MARU, 1991 AVONGARTH
> 
> Registered: IMO 8004507 /(JPN)ON 122168 /(GBR)ON 720037
> 189 GRT, 56 NRT, L32,07m(28,50), B9,20m(8,20), D2,501m(3,60)
> 2 Z-peller, 2x 4tew 6cyl Niigata type 6L25BX, 2600bhp-1912kW total, sp 11kn, bp 35t
> 
> AVONGARTH
> 1980 -19/04: Launched by "Kanagawa Zosen" at Kobe (JPN) (YN 210)
> 1980 -17/06: delivered to "Naigai Unyu K.K." at Kobe (JPN)
> (JPN flag, regd Kure, ON 122168, c/s JK4211)
> 1990 -19/11: To "Cory Ship Towage Ltd" at London (GBR)
> 1991 -09/02: arrived at Southampton, shipped on the 'Project Arabia', towed to Avonmouth (GBR)
> 1991 -xx/03: dry-docked at Sharpness, registered at Bristol (GBR), renamed AVONGARTH
> (GBR flag, regd Bristol, ON 720037, c/s MNLT3, 241 GRT, 72 NRT)
> 2000: To "Svitzer Marine Ltd" at Middlesbrough (GBR)
> 2005: still in service
> Info from Piet Van Damm on TugTalk


Good day and thank you for this information.

I was wondering if she came to the UK under her own steam from this article apparently not.

My friend has delivered tugs from Japan (Kintore) for JP Nite these were new builds and a more substantial vessels, via sewage canal.

Eurosailor.


----------



## todd

Eurosailor said:


> Good day and thank you for this information.
> 
> I was wondering if she came to the UK under her own steam from this article apparently not.
> 
> My friend has delivered tugs from Japan (Kintore) for JP Nite these were new builds and a more substantial vessels, via sewage canal.
> 
> Eurosailor.


Hope that is a Freudian Slip....or...Maybe NotB\)

Jim

PS. I have been to sea in smaller Tugs, running free fuel & water would be the main concern as stated by many in earlier posts, I would have no real concerns of her seaworthy capabilities as it would appear she has done much travelling in her time.


----------



## Billieboy

Looks like a deck cargo of fuel drums, water drums and Nasi-goreng, have to steam at about 70% to get a goodish range.


----------



## Don Matheson

Eurosailor My biggest worry would be fuel capacity and lub oil. If she has a capacity of thirty tons and you burn 6 tons a day or 5 if you steam at around 70-80% you wont have much of a range and how many drums could the deck handle? 
Either way you use the Suez or skirt the African coast on both sides then across towards India. Small slow moving boat, easy target for pirates and no good way past them. 
How about you build a large tank on the deck for fuel and water, could triple or more your fuel and water and give your self a chance.
Big problem refueling down in West Africa is dirty fuel and I dont suppose she has purifiers as she probably runs on gas oil.
Might run out of filters before you run out of fuel.
Good luck anyway

Don


----------



## DAVIDJM

When will she be sailing or has she gone.

If the time and tides are alright i might be able to get to Portishead and get a few last photos


----------



## Cobbydale

DAVIDJM said:


> When will she be sailing or has she gone.
> 
> If the time and tides are alright i might be able to get to Portishead and get a few last photos


Still at Sharpness yet, renamed PACIFIC CASTOR


----------



## DAVIDJM

I went to Sharpness today and she is still in drydock.
she has been repainted with a green hull and i think she will be ready by next week


----------



## Don Matheson

Has anyone heard any recent news about the Avongarth? Has she finished her docking and has she departed on her big adventure yet?
Would be interested to know what happened to her.

Don


----------



## DAVIDJM

she is still in Sharpness docks 

i am also waiting to here when she will move


----------



## Don Matheson

David since you seem to live near? Sharpness, any chance the next time you go past, you could pop in and ask what she is doing.
Thanks 

Don


----------



## DAVIDJM

I havent been to Sharpness in 3 weeks because of the weather but i have been checking maritime traffic .com (sorry can remember who on here found it) and it shows her still there


----------



## Don Matheson

David thanks for that information and I didnt mean to put you out driving down to see if she was there. Just very interested in what could become a wonderful trip or indeed a nightmare.
Hope the weather down your way gets better as it seems to have bean terrible for a while. Just freezing cold up here but not much rain.

Don


----------



## DAVIDJM

No problems Don

I just brought a scooter and its getting used to riding again after so many years. 

it has been a series of raining with strong winds, frost, and misty nights and having the misses home (she has just come back from 4 days in Peterhead seeing her son).

so i have had no time to go for a wander but will keep an eye out for any info and post on here


david


----------



## chadburn

Parka jacket David?


----------



## DAVIDJM

Definitely,

Parka jacket and stabilisers needed

and someone with courage to walk in front with a red flag


----------



## DAVIDJM

I went over to Sharpness today and she was out of the dry dock and tied across the gate.

I ask a man going into the drydock gates about her and he told me that they have had to do more alteration and he dosent know when she will be sailing.


----------



## Bridie

Abrams.
Delivered small docking tug "Point Tupper" from Tilbury to Point Tupper, Nova Scotia December 1971. North Atlantic, force 10 or above at times, but got there. Should have been flown home, but on arrival learned we had to take back the old tug she was replacing - "Thorngarth".


----------



## vincent simmonds

Hi which Thorngarth do you have any info and my be a photo ?


----------



## Corrimeala

What was the Point Tuppers original name? I was on the Thames around that time and can't place her?


----------



## Cobbydale

vincent simmonds said:


> Hi which Thorngarth do you have any info and my be a photo ?


The THORNGARTH was built for R and J H REA Ltd in1959 by Henry Scarr Ltd of Hessle. Single screw 1,300 bhp.


----------



## Cobbydale

Corrimeala said:


> What was the Point Tuppers original name? I was on the Thames around that time and can't place her?


The POINT TUPPER was built by Richards (Shipbuilders) Ltd in 1971 for Cory Ship Towage Ltd. She moved to Halifax in1976.Single screw 4,240 bhp.
No photo of the Point Tupper but the POINT MELFORD is a sister ship.


----------



## Bridie

Corrimeala said:


> What was the Point Tuppers original name? I was on the Thames around that time and can't place her?


She was brand new and built for the new oil terminal at Point Tupper.
Skipper, Mate, Chief Engineer, 2nd Engineer, Cook and two of us on deck. No auto pilot so 6 hrs on wheel - six off.


----------



## Bridie

Cobbydale said:


> The THORNGARTH was built for R and J H REA Ltd in1959 by Henry Scarr Ltd of Hessle. Single screw 1,300 bhp.


Looks like the one!


----------

